# I have a friend



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, I have a friend who is also a close neighbor and a forum member, Terryvk6pq, he is also a little on the shy side so I have taken it upon myself to post this thread to show off the pantarouter that Terry has just completed from plans purchased as per this web site. Pantorouter
The photos that I took today show the result.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry,
you did a nice job!

Harry,
You've done a nice job as usual with the photo shoot.


----------



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

very-very nice


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now I am thinking I should save the motor from the old GMC table saw..
It may come in handy?


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Now I am thinking I should save the motor from the old GMC table saw..
> It may come in handy?



I almost read that as a GMC Truck Engine.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

That design looks as good, or better; than Wandell's Pantarouter, Harry. 

Terry did a great job.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Harry just tell Terry that he has no reason to be shy and he should be happy to put his name to that, and James, I still have my Black and Decker 10mm collet Router, it was the first one I ever bought and it still works fine, the 10mm collet is annoying but I will never throw that out. NGM


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If in the next couple of weeks Terry doesn't show off the drum sander that he designed and made, I shall take my camera round to his shed and post it myself.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deja vu! This reminds me of when Tom introduced me to Harry... the shy fellow! Tell Terry great job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once I mastered the American language Mike and made a heap of friends, my perceived shyness evaporated! I suppose that after proving that I really knew a few things about routing and skis also helped me to become established on the forum.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice indeed.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

well done!!
i like matthias wandel's pantorouter but i didn't like his guide bearing system.that's why i design my own system which can also use on wooden pantorouter.check this video how easy it's to make guide bearing setting for wooden pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi samurai,

I am new to this forum. Of course I know Matthias and your pantarouter from youtube, which are great! I found some links to your videos here, which ar not available for me, e.g. the one, you posted here and I really would like to see. What happend?

Thanks a lot in advance!

Uwe



samurai said:


> ...i like matthias wandel's pantorouter but i didn't like his guide bearing system.that's why i design my own system which can also use on wooden pantorouter.check this video how easy it's to make ...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Look at you, Mr. Bad Azz.... WOW make me one and send it to me... Pweeeeze? :lol:


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Harry,

please tell Terry, he did a great job, and me - probably all of us - would like to see photos of his drum sander.
No reason for him to "put his light under a stool" as a german saying would be.

Thanks for showing,
Martin​


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Martin, I do have some photos of Terry's drum sander that I must have forgotten to post, here they are. Only last week Terry popped round to show me several perfect mortice and tennon joints that he had made on his Pantarouter.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry I remember another post about the making of this machine but I don't remember how the sandpaper was attached. Did you glue velcro onto the cylinder once it was trued up?


----------



## terryvk6pq (Apr 3, 2009)

That is exactly how the Velcro is attached. The sandpaper is held on the Velcro. If at any time the sandpaper gets torn, usually at the edge, it can be saved by tacking it with staples. The staples sink below the surface due to the Velcro backing and cause no harm to the piece being sanded.
I use this machine on virtually every job. Very accurate thickness sanding.
Terry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Terry. Don't be so shy. You obviously have considerable wisdom to share with us. A drum sander built for so little money is genius.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Terry's shyness can be judged by the fact that this is only his 6th post since 2009!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Terry Harry and I get on fine so I am sure that you and I will as well, I like your sander and I can see how much work you have put in, normally this type of drum sander would have a pressure roller on each side of the drum, a lead in roller and a lead out roller, these rollers stop the work piece jumping up into the drum, obviously the sanding drum does stick down just a little below the pressure rollers, the pressure rollers would be rubber coated and power driven, so you stick your work piece in and they feed it trough and also they stop the work getting sanded a bit too much if it rises, anyway I was wondering if you were getting some extra depth in the sanding when you did not want it, so do say how well it works and give the rollers some thought and say what you think about them as I do think that you are doing something to hold the work down. Neville


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knowing how unlikely it is that Terry will see your post I have just emailed the link to him. I could almost go into the back garden and yell out to him!


----------



## terryvk6pq (Apr 3, 2009)

No Feed in rollers required. The base is 50mm thick MDF covered in formica both sides as used on kitchen bench tops. I never get any lift of the work piece and I have sanded boxes over 6 inched deep to very thin veneers. each pass thickness is controlled by a 16 thread per inch rod which raises or lowers the base so I can take off anywhere from 1/10 of a millimeter to about 1/16 of an inch.
Notice I use both metric and imperial measurements because I'm old and that is the way I was taught and the way I have learnt over the years. For crude measurements I use imperial and for the fine I use metric...........Works for me!!
Terry


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that's sweet..


----------

